# problemi all'avvio di gentoo 2006 [RISOLTO]

## demetrix

Ciao a tutti, 

ho un problema all'avvio di gentoo (kernel 2.6.17) appena carica i moduli mi da il seguente messaggio: modprobe fatal error una serie di codici esadecimali e poi kernel panic 

Chi ha avuto lo stesso problema e soprattutto come posso risolverlo visto che mi si blocca?

Devo entrare con il cd minimale e fare il chroot?

grazieLast edited by demetrix on Sat Sep 23, 2006 6:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterwine

Non farebbe male qualche informazione in più, come per esempio: Hai compilato il kernel a mano o con genkernel?

Molto probabilmente dovrai ricompilare il kernel, o almeno i moduli, visto che il problema sembra dipendere da quello. Ma se qualcuno ha qualche idea... perchè altre soluzioni non mi vengono in mente!

----------

## demetrix

genkernel

----------

## misterwine

L' unica cosa che mi viene in mente è se hai abilitato nel kernel il supporto al caricamento dei moduli:

```
Loadable module support -> Enable loadable module support [YES]
```

nel menu di configurazione del kernel.

----------

## nikko96

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, 
> 
> ho un problema all'avvio di gentoo (kernel 2.6.17) appena carica i moduli mi da il seguente messaggio: modprobe fatal error una serie di codici esadecimali e poi kernel panic 
> 
> Chi ha avuto lo stesso problema e soprattutto come posso risolverlo visto che mi si blocca?
> ...

 

Prova a postare l'errore in maniera più completa,così si può vedere se e quale modulo manca nella tua configurazione del kernel,o se è nell'impostazione del boot-loader il problema.

----------

## demetrix

di seguito vi posto l'errore durante l'avvio di gentoo

Modprobe: Fatal: Error inserting hw_random  (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel

/drivers/char/hw_random.ko): no such device

.... can't load module hw_random

missing kernel o user mode driver hw_random

----------

## misterwine

```
 Symbol: HW_RANDOM [=n]

   Prompt: Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator support

     Defined at drivers/char/Kconfig:673

     Depends on: (X86 || IA64) && PCI

     Location:

       -> Device Drivers

         -> Character devices
```

Prova a controllare che sia abilitato nel kernel... come modulo visto che tenta di caricarlo con modprobe.

----------

## demetrix

Ciao

il modproble l'ho risolto:

 in etc/hotplug dentro il file blacklist ho inserito hw_random

avvio e non mi da errore

soltanto che mi dice (come prima) <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt 

Ciao

----------

## misterwine

Io non uso hotplug, però penso che quello che hai fatto faccia in modo che non venga caricato il modulo hw_random. Però a quanto pare ne hai bisogno... penso che abbia fatto questa operazione da live cd. Nella stessa maniera (live cd+chroot) controlla se è abilitato nel kernel HW_RANDOM.

```
less /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HW_RANDOM
```

e nel caso non lo sia, abilitalo.

----------

## demetrix

dove posso prendere il log di avvio del kernel?

----------

## nikko96

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> il modproble l'ho risolto:
> 
>  in etc/hotplug dentro il file blacklist ho inserito hw_random
> ...

 

Togli hw_random dal blacklist,e abilitatalo nel kernel visto che quel modulo viene richiesto

```

Device Drivers  --->

     Character devices  --->

            <M> Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator support
```

Come già suggerito in precedenza.

Ciao

----------

## demetrix

e' già abilitato

----------

## misterwine

Come modulo o integrato nel kernel?

----------

## demetrix

<M> Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator support

ciao

----------

## misterwine

Caspita... e adesso? Qualcuno ha un'idea? Forse è da interpretare meglio l'errore che ti dava...

 *Quote:*   

> Modprobe: Fatal: Error inserting hw_random (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel
> 
> /drivers/char/hw_random.ko): no such device
> 
> .... can't load module hw_random
> ...

 

Proverò a spremere le meningi... per quanto riguarda il log del kernel non saprei dirti.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> no such device

 

scusa, ma ci vuole tanto?

quel device non c'è. stai cercando di caricare il modulo per un dispositivo che non hai

----------

## demetrix

si ma se faccio genkernel all lui mi rileva tutto l'hardware giusto?

perchè però mi da sto cavolo di errore

Ps è possibile che non c'è un log dove ti riporta tutti sti errori

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> si ma se faccio genkernel all lui mi rileva tutto l'hardware giusto?

 

sbagliato. se non gli passi una configurazione per il kernel, ne usa una standard

----------

## demetrix

quindi non ci sono soluzioni

l'unica cosa che posso fare è lspci vedere che cosa trova

caricare i moduli e il resto dei moduli li tolgo

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> quindi non ci sono soluzioni

 

no. la soluzione c'è.

ti compili un kernel ad-hoc configurandotelo secondo il tuo hardware e le tue esigenze.

ovviamente genkernel non lo fa in automatico perché non può sognarsi quale hardware hai sulla tua macchina.

se proprio vuoi usare genkernel (che è cosa buona e giusta) prepari la configurazione e poi gliela passi

----------

## demetrix

come preparo la configurazione?

grazie per il suggerimento

----------

## .:chrome:.

come configurare il kernel è una cosa che non credo sia necessario spiegare qui. esistono  milioni di guide e articoli a riguardo e basta cercare.

quando hai fatto la configurazione prendi il tuo .config e lo metti in /etc/kernels con il nome kernel-genkernel-<arch>-<versione>-<patchlevel>

dove:

<arch> è la tua architettura di sistema (x86 per esempio)

<versione> è (indovina un po') la versione del kernel. (2.6.1 :Cool: 

<patchlevel> è tutto quello che viene dopo

se però leggi l'output di genkernel, te lo dice quale configurazione sta usando:

 *Quote:*   

> * Linux Kernel 2.6.18-ck1 for x86...
> 
> * kernel: >> Running mrproper...
> 
> * config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.18-ck1

 

----------

## demetrix

Grazie provo e ti faccio sapere

ciao

----------

## misterwine

con

```
# genkernel --menuconfig all
```

(come da handbook) si apre il menu configurazione del kernel, dove puoi attivare, disattivare quello che ti serve o meno, e poi la configurazione viene data in pasto a genkernel che te lo compila...

Per mettere mano solo alla configurazione, non usando genkernel, io uso

```
#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

@misterwine:

si è vero. mi ero dimenticato che quello è il metodo più immediato

sai... l'abitudine a fare a mano...  :Wink: 

----------

## demetrix

ciao raga

allora ho capito cosa era che andava in kernel panic

era abilitato il modulo nelle schede di rete Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

ho disabilitato e funziona.

Soltanto che appena avvio mi appare questo:

starting eth0

bringing up eth0

dhcp

eth0 does not exist

netmount was not started

La scheda che ho è la seguente: 

Ethernet Controller: broadcom corporation BCM4401 100base-t

ho letto i post e non hanno risolto

----------

## demetrix

risolto: ho reinstallato tutto e non chiedetemi perchè ha funzionato perchè non lo so

----------

## randomaze

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> risolto: ho reinstallato tutto e non chiedetemi perchè ha funzionato perchè non lo so

 

Onestamente non ho capito neanche il messaggio iniziale... comuqnue se hai risolto (sia pure in questo modo un pó brutale) meglio cosí  :Wink: 

----------

